# metal grating



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant seem to find metal grating..ive looked at home depot and lowes.

Any advice on where to look.?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location may help??????????
Check the Yellow pages--maybe scrap iron places?

It also comes in Fiber Glass


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I found mine in craigslist under general, look around the internet is a good tool.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> I found mine in craigslist under general, look around the internet is a good tool.


I would say craigslist also, just be patient and you will find some


----------



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

im located in riverside..909 area code. thanks i will be checking craigslist.!


----------



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

can anyone link up a picture of some suggested metal grating to use..i would really appreciate the help.
i have heard that some stuff is ruff on the pigeons feet..


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I use 3/4 9 expanded metal that works fine for me. Birds walk on it with no problems.


----------



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

billyr70 said:


> I use 3/4 9 expanded metal that works fine for me. Birds walk on it with no problems.


Ive been told that this stuff is ruff on their feet..any issues with that?
also the hardware cloth is ruff on the feet... any input in the hardware cloth..?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Socal909 said:


> Ive been told that this stuff is ruff on their feet..any issues with that?
> also the hardware cloth is ruff on the feet... any input in the hardware cloth..?


No issues what so ever. When i got it i wasnt sure about the edges either, but now that i have it i will never go back to anything else. I know a couple peole that use it and never had a problem. 

I paid $50.00 a sheet at Bullivard sales Metal supply in Elkridge Maryland.. (4x8) I walk on it at 16 on center and i am 235 lbs with no problem.
Hope this helps.


----------

